# Anyone ever use this?



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

http://ecat.georgfischer.com/mediac...75&objType=Navigation&navIds=113ff54eef621173

Looked at a set of plans that has some of this in it.

Anyone ever put it in?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Double containment pipe is pretty simple. Does take time though.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

what are you plumbing? What needs double containment? Just curious.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

water line to water cooled A/C in a room lots full of really expensive computer gizmos that if they get wet and fail, the world stops rotating on it's axis.

And I haven't got the job yet. We'll see.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you get the work. Looks like fun.


----------



## marksranger (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow that is pricey.


----------

